# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ikbal Çika, gazetarja e parë shqiptare

## Albo

Forcimi i shtetit shqiptar dhe në veçanti miratimi i një legjislacioni bashkëkohor ku spikati kodi i ri civil, hapi rrugën për fillimet e përfshirjes së femrave në të gjitha fushat e jetës si: kulturë, arsim, sport deri edhe në sipërmarrje. Ato bënë një luftë të hapur kundër zakoneve të vjetra dhe besëtytnive që e izolonin dhe e persekutonin femrën shqiptare.

Pas formimit të shtetit shqiptar, Ikbal Çika bashkë me disa zonja të tjera, kërkuan me urgjencë domosdoshmërinë e rregullimit dhe përmirësimit të pozitës së gruas shqiptare në shoqëri. Ikbalja dha një kontribut të rëndësishëm për ngritjen e nivelit arsimor, edukativ E kulturor dhe sidomos atij emancipues për gratë dhe vajzat.

Intelektuale e shquar, gazetare me penë të mprehtë, publicistja Ikbal Çika zë një vend shumë të rëndësishëm në historikun e gazetarisë shqiptare. Ajo ka qenë kryeredaktorja dhe administratorja e parë e gazetës Arbëria. Nga pasioni i madh për shtypin, ajo mori përsipër përgjegjësi akoma më të mëdha duke u bërë pronare e disa revistave, si: Java, Shpresa Kombëtare, Ylli i Mëngjesit dhe Gruaja Shqiptare. Ishte gazetare aktive me funksione drejtuese te revista Minerva, si edhe në disa të tjera të përkohshme, si: Arbenia, Rilindja e Arbërisë, Vullneti i Arbërisë etj.



Gazetat dhe revistat që ajo drejtoi, një vëmendje të veçantë i kushtonin çështjes së gruas. Sporti dhe edukimi fizik ishin pjesë e politikave të emancipimit të gruas. Te revista Shqiptarja vihet re një lajm që bën të ditur se këto zonja kishin organizuar disa gara noti, por ato kishin guxuar të organizonin në Korçë një garë të madhe të automobilave. Shqiptarja ishte një revistë tjetër e përjavshme, organi i shoqërisë Gruaja Shqiptare, ku Emine Toptani ishte nënkryetare e shoqatës dhe Parashqevi Qirjazi ishte sekretare.

Pasi kishin bërë një udhëtim të gjatë nëpër të gjitha qytetet e Shqipërisë për të biseduar dhe propaganduar daljen nga errësira të gruas shqiptare, ishin plot optimizëm për fillimin e mbarë të njërës prej punëve të shumta që kishin ato.

Bashkë me bashkëshortin Nebil Çikën dhanë një kontribut shumë të çmuar në zhdukjen e analfabetizmit. Vitet 1925-1926, e gjejnë Ikbalen mësuese në shkollë fillore. Viti 1926 si gazetare aktive në gazetën Demokraci. Aty kishte hapur një rubrikë të veçantë ku në çdo numër shkruante artikuj që kishin lidhje me problemet e grave dhe vajzave. Sipas saj, vajzat duhet të ishin jo vetëm nikoqire të mira, por edhe gra të kulturuara që të krijonin një brez të ri të integruar me jetën që i priste. Ajo thoshte se Gruaja është ëmbëlsira e shtëpisë, bazë për krijimin e brezit të ri.

Gruaja sot, shkruante Ikbalja, ska të drejta të njëjta me burrin, ska të drejtë të përzihet në çështjet e shoqërisë, ska të drejtë të zgjidhet e të zgjedhë në parlament, nuk i jepet besimi dhe përgjegjësia e duhur.





Me punën e madhe në luftë me të vjetrën, ajo dhanë një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm në shoqërinë shqiptare. Filloi të krijohej koncepti i ri për domosdoshmërinë e pjesëmarrjes së gruas në ndërtimin e shoqërisë së re demokratike. Të gjitha këto fenomene të shoqërisë vëreheshin në të gjitha komunitetet fetare. Me gjithë të metat dhe dobësitë, lëvizja për emancipimin e femrës arriti disa rezultate. U organizuan kurse kundër analfabetizmit, u gjallërua jeta artistike sidomos në veprat që femrave ose që trajtonin problemet e kohës që lidheshin me to. Filluan që rolet në pjesët teatrale të luheshin për herë të parë nga femrat, sepse më parë interpretoheshin nga meshkujt. Një çështje shumë e rëndësishme që trajtohej në atë kohë nga këto intelektuale të rralla ishte edhe debati mbi çështjen e heqjes së perçes, rreth dëmeve që sillte përdorimi i saj në jetën e femrës, si dhe dëmet që i sillte familjes dhe shoqërisë në përgjithësi.

Në revistën Java që në atë kohë filluan përpjekjet për përpilimin e një ligji që i detyronte gratë dhe vajzat të hiqnin perçen e fytyrës. Kjo çështje u bë kaq publike sa mori formën e një lëvizjeje reformatore, e cila u kurorëzua me miratimin e ligjit në vitin 1937.

Ikbal dhe Nebil Çika botuan një numër të madh shkrimesh mbi këtë problem, përmes politikave redaksionale, artikujve problematikë, lajmeve të jashtme e të brendshme shkrimeve sociologjike dhe filozofike, përkthimeve, opinioneve. Ajo personalisht dha një kontribut shumë të çmuar dhe udhëhoqi një aktivitet të madh propagandues, me anë të konferencave, tubimeve në shumë qytete dhe fshatra.

Reforma u përkrah sidomos nga klerikët myslimanë. Ata qenë të parët që i nxorën nëpër rrugë gratë dhe vajzat e tyre pa perçe. Dy kryefetarët e qarkut të Elbasanit, kryemyftiu Musa Aliu dhe Hafëz Ymer Dile, nxorën gratë pa perçe nëpër qytet. Shembullin e tyre atë ditë e ndoqën edhe 60 gra të tjera. Të njëjtin veprim bënë myftinjtë e qyteteve të Krujës, Beratit, Korçës etj.

Duke shfletuar artikuj të ndryshëm vërejmë se reforma u mbështet edhe prej rinisë shqiptare. Në Java Ikbal Çika shkruante: Bëre mirë që e hoqe mbulesën arabe të fytyrës Ne motrat e tua që po ta lëvdojmë këtë çap përpara që bëre sot, duam që të mos e kesh hiç zemrën e thyer për këtë gjë!

Duke shfletuar me kuriozitet shtypin e kohës, te Shqiptarja Ikbalja shkruante: Gruaja shqiptare nuk mund ta kryejë misionin e saj të lartë dhe bujar, po qe se nuk i mëson të gjitha ato që mund ta ndihmojnë për të kryer e për të plotësuar detyrën e saj delikate. Pra, shkolla dhe shtypi duhet të veprojnë me të gjitha energjitë në këtë lëmë Lumturia e shtëpisë, e kombit dhe e atdheut është në duart e grave intelektuale.

Këto ishin disa nga përpjekjet dhe luftën e madhe që bënin intelektualet e asaj kohe.

Ikbal Çika ishte mishërimi i përgjigjes së vërtetë kundër të gjithë atyre që i kundërviheshin kësaj lëvizjeje. Por, ajo kishte dhe një bashkëshort që e kuptonte fare mirë. Ishte shoku i saj më i afërt, si dhe bashkëpunëtori i saj më i mirë. Ai mbeti mbështetësi më i rëndësishëm i punës dhe veprimtarisë së saj.

Nebil Çika ishte një personalitet shumë i njohur i botës akademike, intelektual i viteve 30, njeri i kulturuar dhe autor i shumë studimeve dhe librave në fushën e gazetarisë, publicistikës dhe pedagogjisë. Por, ai pati një fund tragjik. Ishte viktimë e masakrës së kryer në Tiranë në fund të vitit 1944, ku u pushkatuan pa asnjë gjyq 100 intelektualë, ajka e shoqërisë shqiptare. Këtë fat të keq pati edhe Ikbalja. 

Raina Kovaçi

Revista Psikologjia

----------

